# Bild friert ein, PC fängt an zu brummen es folgt ein klacken und alles läuft wieder



## NoXz (5. März 2012)

*Bild friert ein, PC fängt an zu brummen es folgt ein klacken und alles läuft wieder*

Guten Tag zusammen,

vorerst ein >Entschuldigung< für den unpräzisen Titel des Threads, aber leider konnte ich es nicht weiter spezifizieren.

Kommen wir zu meinem Problem:
Im Prinzip ist es genauso wie im Titel beschrieben. Nach einer unbestimmten Zeit friert mein Bildschirm plötzlich ein und der Rechner gibt ein immer lauter werdendes "brummen" von sich bis der Rechner einen "Klacklaut" macht. Dann läuft der Rechner wie gehabt weiter. 
Wie oben schon genannt, kommt das völlig variable und der ganze "Vorgang" dauert ungefähr 15-45 Sekunden. 
Ich hab zwei Festplatten angeschlossen und eine davon in 3 Partitionen aufgeteilt. Ich habe die Festplatten bereits formatiert und Windows XP neu raufgespielt, leider ohne Erfolg.

Gelegentlich kommt es auch vor das abgesehen von der Maus (und wahrscheinlich auch alle weiteren Befehle) der Bildschirm einfriert.  Das kommt eigentlich nur vor wenn ich Spiele spiele.

Soviel zu meinem Problem.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand von Euch weiterhelfen bzw. einen Tipp geben was ich als nächstes/weiteres probieren kann.
Vorab vielen Dank an alle die sich meiner Annehmen 

Freundliche Grüße

NoXz


----------



## Heretic (5. März 2012)

*AW: Bild friert ein, PC fängt an zu brummen es folgt ein klacken und alles läuft wieder*

Willkommen im Forum ,

wärst du so nett und gibst uns genauere Daten zum PC ? 

Ich würde mal bei verschiedenen Sachen Ansetzen

Unwahrscheinlich aber möglich, Temperatur.

Lies mal die Temperatur mit einem entsprechendem Programm (z.B Aida64 , Coretemp , Speedfan usw) aus. 
Dabei solltest du einen Prime95 (einfach googlen und Downloaden) durchgang laufen lassen.
(Prime95 gibt dem PC aufträge zum berechnen , dass der PC aufjedenfall arbeitet , somit erhält man besser verwertbare Details.)

Als nächstes die Festplatte. CristalDiskInfo (ebenfalls bei google zu finden) sollte die Festplatten checken können.

Jetzt solltest du noch das Problem genauer untersuchen. Wenn es ein Brummen und Klacken gibt. Muss es Mechanischer Herkunft sein somit auch aufspürbar.

Bedeutet für dich. Einmal PC seitenteil öffnen (bei unsicherheit nochmal nachfragen und ggf Bilder machen wir helfen dann) und Pc laufen lassen. Wenn das Brummen anfängt. Solltest du ungefähr wissen woher es kommt , dass kann uns extrem weiter helfen sogar das Problem sofort herauszukristallisieren.

mfg Heretic


----------



## Novorapid (5. März 2012)

Also ich würde mal auf die festplatte tippen
Freund von mir hatte mal ein ähnliches problem da hatte die festplatte auch solche freezes ausgelöst


----------



## NoXz (5. März 2012)

*AW: Bild friert ein, PC fängt an zu brummen es folgt ein klacken und alles läuft wieder*

Wow..
ich muss ja sagen das ich mit einer schnellen Antwort gehofft habe, aber das übertrifft meine Erwartungen.
Vielen Dank Heretic und Novorapid für die megaschnelle und vorallem hilfreiche Rückmeldung!

@Heretic: Ich werd die Schritte mal durchgehen und mich dann mit dem Ergebnis melden. Genaue PC-Daten kann ich Euch jetzt leider nicht geben, da ich gerade nicht zuhause bin und ich die Daten leider nicht aus dem FF kenne.

Melde mich asap.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (5. März 2012)

*AW: Bild friert ein, PC fängt an zu brummen es folgt ein klacken und alles läuft wieder*

Es gibt auch noch von fast jedem Festplattenhersteller Tools zum Festplattenchecken. Bei Seagate zb. Seatools ..... Vllt googelst du mal nach dem Hersteller in verbindung mit Festplatten Check Tool


----------



## Erik Cartman (5. März 2012)

*AW: Bild friert ein, PC fängt an zu brummen es folgt ein klacken und alles läuft wieder*

Heyho,

Ich tippe auch sehr auf die Festplatte. Damit diese Beschwerde auftritt, muss die Platte nicht mal deffekt sein, es reicht auch schon, wenn du ein NoName Netzteil verbaut hast und dieses nicht die gewünschte Leistung auf einer Ader bringt. Hängen dann mehrere Geräte am Strang ist meist die Platte das Erste was rumzickt, wegen zu wenig Leistung. Ein Wackelkontakt ist ebenfalls nicht auszuschließen.
Noch eine Erfahrung die Ich damals gemacht habe: Bei meinem alten AM2 Board (Gigabyte GA-M57 Sli-S4) gingen 750 GB Platten grundsätzlich nicht fehlerfrei als Systemplatte. Dabei traten ähnliche Erscheinungen wie bei dir auf (Sogar nach frisch installiertem W7!!). Eine 250 GB Platte lief ohne Probleme

Sind nur ein paar weitere Lösungsansätze die ich dir neben den schon genannten mit auf den Weg geben will

MfG


----------



## NoXz (5. März 2012)

*AW: Bild friert ein, PC fängt an zu brummen es folgt ein klacken und alles läuft wieder*

Hallo zusammen,

auch an alle weiteren Helfer ein großes Dankeschön!

Hier nun einige technische Daten zu meinem PC:

Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows XP Pro 32 bit

Prozessor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64x2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ 2,6GHZ

Arbeitsspeicher: 2GB

Graka: NVIDIA Geforce 7600GS 256MB Haupttreiber nv4_disp.dll

1. Festplatte: WDC WD5000AADS-00S9B0 500 GB
2 Festplatte: Samsung SP2504C 250 GB

Beide Festplatten sind bootable

@Heretic: Ich hab die Testprogramme durchlaufen lassen und beim Prime95 hab ich alle Tests "passed". Die Temperatur war immer leicht am max. aber nie drüber. Anhängend ein Screenshot.
Das mit dem Klacken festzustellen fällt mir etwas schwer. Da das wirklich unangekündigt kommt und die Dauer ständig unterschiedlich ist hab ich da ein wenig Probleme, werde es aber weiter versuchen 

@Cartman: Also räts du mir eine Festplatte weniger anzuschließen? Ich muss sagen das ich die einfach angesteckt habe ohne großartig was einzustellen etc. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@B_R_O_C_K_E: Ich habe mir da 2 Tools runtergeladen werde aber leider nicht draus schlau =/

Liebe Grüße

NoXz


----------



## mae1cum77 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Bild friert ein, PC fängt an zu brummen es folgt ein klacken und alles läuft wieder*

Lad mal Screenshots von *CrystalDiskInfo* hoch. Das Fenster soweit aufziehen, daß man alles sehen kann. Klingt für mich auch sehr nach Festplatten.
MfG


----------



## NoXz (5. März 2012)

*AW: Bild friert ein, PC fängt an zu brummen es folgt ein klacken und alles läuft wieder*

Hey mae1cum77,

hier der Screenshot. Da steht überall Vorsicht aber ich versteh nur ?!"§%%&  )


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mae1cum77 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Bild friert ein, PC fängt an zu brummen es folgt ein klacken und alles läuft wieder*

Wie Du selbst siehst, liegt da was im Argen. Auch wenn das Tool manchmal etwas übertreibt, sieht gerade die erste Platte nicht gut aus. Laß´ bei beiden mal Checkdisk (zu erreichen über die Eigenschaften der jeweiligen Platte, dann Tools und oben "Festplattenprüfung", *nicht vergessen, im nächsten Fenster, den 2. Haken zu setzen für das Suchen und Wiederherstellen fehlerhafter Sektoren*) drüberlaufen.
Das heiß, daß die Systemplatte höchstwahrscheinlich für die Systemhänger verantwortlich ist. Hatte das vor kurzem mit meiner Samsung 1TB auch. Da hilft nur schnellstmöglich tauschen. Ich weiß, ist bei den momentanen Preisen bitter.


----------



## Heretic (5. März 2012)

*AW: Bild friert ein, PC fängt an zu brummen es folgt ein klacken und alles läuft wieder*

Die schwebenden Sektoren müssen nicht zwangsläufig der Grund sein. Aber wenn du sagst , dass es Klackert. Würde ich hier zur Vorsicht raten.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das die 500GB platte es sein wird.

Mach jetzt als ersten eine Sicherheitskopie von allem was du brauchst ,von beiden Platten.
(auf DVD , externe Festplatte , usw...)
Bis dahin würde ich dne Pc auch so wenig wie möglich benutzen.

Dann versuch dir mal eine Festplatte zu organisieren. Dann kannst du mal testen obs noch Klackert , wenn die "Kaputten" Festplatten nicht im PC sind.
Wenns dann weg ist muss ne neue Festplatte her.

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus das die Festplatte kaput ist und eine neue her muss.

mfg Heretic


----------

